# How many cars for Southwest Chief?



## Phoebe623 (Apr 15, 2013)

How many cars does the Southwest Chief usually have? (IE how long is the train)


----------



## jater (Apr 15, 2013)

here ... http://trainweb.org/usarail/southwestchief.htm scroll all the way down to the bottom.


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 15, 2013)

Not sure where that diagram came from, but the Chief runs with the sleepers at the front and coaches in the rear. Two regular sleepers plus a transition sleeper.


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 16, 2013)

Two engines, baggage car, crew/sleeper (aka "transdorm"), two full sleepers, dining car, lounge car, three coaches.

So, eleven "cars" in the consist.

I can't remember if they usually run with three coaches and add a fourth during the busy summer months or if two coaches are the norm and they add a third.


----------



## amtkstn (Apr 16, 2013)

Due to Amtrak's shortage of cars', the Chief keeps the same train makeup years around.


----------



## jersey42 (Apr 16, 2013)

Sorcha said:


> Two engines, baggage car, crew/sleeper (aka "transdorm"), two full sleepers, dining car, lounge car, three coaches.
> So, eleven "cars" in the consist.


Yes - This is consistent with the pinned consist information at http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/32610-line-numbersconsist-listings/

From what I have seen, this information is usually more current than the trainweb.org consist information.

SOUTHWEST CHIEF — 5 sets

----|---- —— Heritage Baggage

0340|0440 —— Superliner Dorm/Sleeper

0331|0431 —— Superliner Sleeper

0330|0430 —— Superliner Sleeper

----|---- —— Superliner Diner

----|---- —— Superliner Lounge

0311|0411 —— Superliner Coach

0312|0412 —— Superliner Coach

0313|0413 —— Superliner Coach


----------



## AlanB (Apr 16, 2013)

That diagram from Trainweb is very old, and quite outdated.


----------



## TrainLoverJoy (Apr 20, 2013)

I am on the Chief right now, stopped at Kansas City, got out and counted 11 cars....I'm in first sleeper.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Apr 21, 2013)

TrainLoverJoy said:


> I am on the Chief right now, stopped at Kansas City, got out and counted 11 cars....I'm in first sleeper.


Did you also count the two locomotives as "cars"? How else did you arrive at figure of 11? Usual consist is 9 cars long (1 bag, 3 sleepers, 1 diner, 1 lounge, 3 coaches = 9) Is the Chief running with two extra cars?


----------



## TrainLoverJoy (Apr 21, 2013)

I asked the attendant if we were pulling extra cars....he said 2 empty coach cars, but they weren't going all the way to LA he didn't think.....at the end of the train to be dropped off somewhere. he didn't sound too sure. At next stop that I can get out I'll count again. just left Dodge City.


----------



## printman2000 (Apr 21, 2013)

TrainLoverJoy said:


> I asked the attendant if we were pulling extra cars....he said 2 empty coach cars, but they weren't going all the way to LA he didn't think.....at the end of the train to be dropped off somewhere. he didn't sound too sure. At next stop that I can get out I'll count again. just left Dodge City.


Cannot think of anywhere they would drop extra coaches if they were not taking them to Los Angeles.


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 21, 2013)

Texan Eagle said:


> TrainLoverJoy said:
> 
> 
> > I am on the Chief right now, stopped at Kansas City, got out and counted 11 cars....I'm in first sleeper.
> ...


She might have been playing off of my response where I said 11 "cars" in the consist, with two being the locos. When non-foamers ask about the length of a train, they tend to mean every piece of the train, so locos are counted too.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 21, 2013)

Sorcha said:


> Texan Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > TrainLoverJoy said:
> ...


Dave & Jim? :giggle:


----------



## PAul Mosier (Jan 21, 2015)

Hey train people! I am writing a novel for young people called "Train I Ride," the title of which comes from the Elvis Presley/Mississippi Fred McDowell song. My 12 year old female character is allowed to be in the locomotive on the occasion of her 13th birthday. It doesn't matter to me whether this is realistic--- if you knew the character and what she's been through, you'd let her too! But on the southwest chief, would she have to be taken off the coach car and back on via an exterior locomotive entrance, or can she and her guide walk thorough an aisle to get to the control room? Also, is the horn operated with hand or foot? Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## chakk (Jan 22, 2015)

She would have to exit the engine cab out the door and climb down the side ladder, then walk back along the side of the train to an open doorway in one of the passenger cars.

The horn is a push button, operated with a hand.


----------

